# It's begining to look at lot like Christmas



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I went out with the shear and chain saw (new Stihl 290) and the neighbor brought his Stihl 025. We downed about 300 trees in 2 hours. It doesn't look like much, but some have been piled up. We cleared about 3 acres. Tomorrow we are planning to attack them again and try for 3 more acres! John-in-Ga, I appologize for the carnage I'm bringing upon those "cute" little Christmas trees, but it's gotta be done! I'm trying to make room for grass to grow! I still need volunteers to help!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Another


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

third one


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

last one


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are gonna have a LOT of stumps sticking up. How close to the ground are you cutting them off?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Been getting most of them within an inch of the ground. Did some 2 years ago and last Winter. Almost all of the stumps from them are rotted away to the point where you can kick them off! Once the cedar tree is cut, it doesn't take long for the stump to rot off. This is all pasture, so I won't have to worry about plowing or anything. I just need to clear them so the cows can get through!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I didn't think there were any trees in Nebraska! I am still waiting on my plane ticket.... 

:furious:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The neighbor and I went out this morning and cut down a bunch more. Probably won't do much for a week or so - it's supposed to be in the 20's at least until late next week - and MAYBE SNOW!


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Fordfarm--is that stihl the one you posted on a couple weeks ago--that you were thinking about buying????
If so, I think you made a good decision...Stihl is a heckva saw...

Sorry, I haven't been around here much......._Easily distracted by BRIGHT lights and SHINY objects......_ NANA


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - I got the Stihl 290 with a 20" bar. I still want to get a smaller saw with about a 16" bar, that is lighter weight. The neighbor has a couple of Stihl 025's that are about the right size. I don't know what the new model number for them is, though, since they are 10 years old! I am gonna try to trade the Husky 55 in on a smaller saw - IF I can get a good enough deal.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Talking to a friend in the Tree/landscaping business...he only uses Stihls and Husquir....--he said the new stihl # reflect two product lines now...one for professionals, one for the average user...

I can find out more specifics, if you want to know more.....
C-Ya!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah - Stihl is getting picky on what saw they sell to whom. Then, after you buy the saw, they get even pickier on what chains you can buy! It's a case of Stihl CYA because of lawsuits. I've been chainsawing for a lot of years, and even worked part time logging when I was in the USMC. Now all I can get is a wimp chain unless I spend $700 on a "professional" saw. Oh well, at least some of the trees are down! I haven't heard from John-in-Ga on this one! I figured he'd chime in!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Quote:
*I haven't heard from John-in-Ga on this one! I figured he'd chime in!* Quote.

I think John is covering his ears to drown out the sounds of all those poor Christmas trees being slaughtered. :furious: :furious: 

Those poor little trees.:furious: 


Just kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:spinsmile


----------

